# Superbowl LI



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Just under 3 hours to kick off, so who is staying up late to watch it again this year?

Hoping for a bit more excitement than last years 3-and-out competition, and a Falcons win. That being said I've got £40 on the patriots, so if they do win it yet again I won't be as annoyed as previous years.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm thinking Falcons Win however being on a night shift and only have 2 hours sleep when I got home no way I'm staying up


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll stay up and watch it all if I can. Hoping for a falcons win


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Well after the first half and in to the third quarter I thought my £40 was going to be money well spent on a Falcons win, but their offence just bottled it. 

Never been a fan of Brady, but perhaps he is the greatest of all time. Although would have been nice to see White get the MVP vote after the effort he put in.


----------

